# wlan0 interface not registering WUSB54GS

## QPang42

Hello,

I am new to linux but I have setup up my gentoo system without many problems up to this point.  I am attempting to use a Linksys WUSB54GS network adapter to access my network.  I installed the windows drivers (.inf and .sys files) with ndiswrapper.  

ndiswrapper -l reads:

driver present

 (13B1:000e) hardware present

I also issued the command : modprobe ndiswrapper 

and : echo -n 1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/2-3/bConfigurationValue

to change that value.

It seems as if everything should work fine, but the link light on my adapter is not lighting up and when I run iwconfig there is no wlan0 present.

I have no clue as to where to go from here.

Any help/advice is greatly appreciated, thank you in advance.

----------

## msalerno

Welcome.

Check the output of dmesg.

Search the forums...

----------

## QPang42

After connecting the adapter and running modprobe, dmesg outputs:

usb 2-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address8

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

I've searched the forums and all over google for a solution, but I just can't seem to find one.

Thanks for the help

----------

## msalerno

I did some quick reading around and discovered that the USB adapter you have is a pain in the butt to get working.  Since I don't have one available to test with, I can't offer that much help.  Sorry.

Not sure what revision you have, but see if there is anything good here.

----------

## QPang42

Looking through the genkernel menu I found that it actually provides a native driver called rndis_wlan specifically for the BroadCom 4320 chipset that my card runs on.  I added it to my kernel, restarted, ran modprobe rndis_wlan and it worked.  wlan0 is up and configured.  Now, however I have run into another problem.  The connection is up and running and I have an IP address assigned through dchp, but I cannot connect to the internet through firefox.

Any suggestions?

thanks

----------

## cach0rr0

what do the basic network tests yield? 

can you connect to the internet outside of firefox? ping by name, ping by IP, that sort of thing.

Is your /etc/resolv.conf empty? 

if so, close firefox, edit /etc/resolv.conf, add

```
nameserver 8.8.8.8
```

re-open firefox and see how it goes. If that works, we just need to get you pulling a DNS server via DHCP

----------

## QPang42

Trying to ping www.gentoo.org yields not result, nor do other ip addresses.  So I don't think its a problem with only firefox.

Looking into /etc/resolv.conf I found:

```
# Generated by dhcpcd from eth0, wlan0

# /etc/resolv.conf.head can replace this line

search ISAINC

nameserver 71.242.0.12

nameserver 68.237.161.12

# /etc/resolv.conf.tail can replace this line

```

Thanks for the help.

----------

## EzInKy

As suggested by cach0rr0 above, edit /etc/resolv.conf and add...

```

nameserver 8.8.8.8

```

...and see if that works. This article explains why it might: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Google-Starts-Own-DNS-Service-8.8.8.8-and-8.8.4.4

----------

## QPang42

problem solved.  Apparently booting up with my ethernet cable still connected caused some issue.  I unplugged it and restarted the computer and my wireless worked beautifully.

thanks for your suggestions guys

----------

